# texels n astrex how to know which ?



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

i thougth i bred texels but people saying there astrex

any got photo to help me


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Texel is rex with long hair or angora hair.


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> Texel is rex with long hair or angora hair.


so

texel 









astrex


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

No, that's backwards. 
The top ones are rex, the bottom are definitely texel.
Although it looks like two are angora, and one is long hair.


----------

